# cytomel advice/recent labs



## zenkate (Apr 28, 2018)

my recent labs:

tsh 1.32 range .4 - 4.5

free t4 1.0 .8 - 1.8

free t3 2.3 2.3 - 4..2

since my annual a year ago, tsh has gone up and free t4 and free t3 have dropped.

I have been taking 100 mcg synthroid and 10 mcg cytomel (split dose)

all results are 'in range' but i would like them to be better. MY QUESTION is: should i ask for increase in cytomel or synthroid? both? neither? Was thinking of at least asking to go to 112 on synthroid, thoughts?

Thank you so much in advance


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

I would think it depends on how you feel......

Numbers come 2nd...&#8230;.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Bottom range lab results make me feel hypo. Because you are at bottom range - your levels could stand to be higher.

I would start with raising the levothyroxine to what you said 112mcg - retest in 4-6 weeks, See if FT-3 rises along with your levothyroxine before asking for a Cytomel dose increase.

I've always been cautiously slow when making changes to dosing.

I looked at your older posts and see you have been making several dose changes. Since you were on a much higher levo dose to start - I personally would have gone to 125mcg to begin and adjust Cytomel levels to follow. Did you ever try that option?

How much do you weigh?


----------



## zenkate (Apr 28, 2018)

thank you for your response. Adding the cytomel has been a game changer for me. My eyebrows have even grown back! I am just starting to feel that afternoon fatigue. my temperature has started to drop. I weigh 147 lbs.

Anyway, had my annual yesterday and asked about increase to 112 and response was 'your tsh is fine. lets just keep things where they are.' no plans to retest. ugh. My ldl cholesterol us up too which might be improved with better thyroid control.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I weigh similar - I currently take 125mcg Unithroid and 12.5mcg Lilothyronine ( Cytomel Generic). I take the T3 hormone 5mcg upon waking, 5mcg around lunch ( with food) and 2.5mcg around 2:30 in the afternoon, because I take Calcium 2x a day I take my T4 hormone in the middle of the night as I don't sleep well and always wake at least 1x

Most recently I have begun to split my T4 hormone pill in 1/2 one day a week as for some strange reason it seems more potent and had put my labs in high range. I also split the 1/2 T3 hormone pill one day a week and as hard as it might be to believe - lowering that dose a mere .625mcg makes the difference of being under the 3/4 of range or above the 3/4 range. Blows my mind but I go hyper every March for some reason if I do not reduce


----------

